
Show HN: My Google-Free Android Setup - niftylettuce
https://niftylettuce.com/posts/google-free-android-setup/
======
zamadatix
I tried to go Google-free once. Uber and Maps were a pain to live without but
not impossible. Hangouts with Voice integration has me absolutely hooked. If
someone could tell me where I could get a replacement that:

\- Works on all devices (web, desktop, phone)

\- Supports IM but also traditional SMS/MMS

\- Supports video calls but also traditional voice calls

\- Is free to use

\- Is a single app

I could probably do it but until then I just take my hat off to those that
manage it.

~~~
n2j3
Skype.

------
djyde
The easiest way: Buy a Chinese phone

~~~
hazz99
But then you're just trading one surveillance state for another.

I can't wait for open-source devices.

